# best area in BCN for family life + expat friends?



## Joanne22 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello! :wave:
My small fam and I are arriving in Barcelona from Berlin in just about a week (!!). We're a late-20's couple, 6mo daughter, 9yo dog, and a little tortoise. We're staying in Old Town for a few months while we search for our final flat. I've been stalking your convos and threads throughout this forum over a bit of time so I feel quite confident on our situation.... but.... we're going to be lonely!

Could anyone help out and let me know where good concentrations of expats in the city are? And - if possible - young family types (eg.: not students) ? While searching for our final flat I'm going to purposely search in those "friendly" areas in hopes of making some friends while out and about, kids meeting, grocery shopping, you know- dreams. 

Anywho, if you happen to be a young fam or young couple drop me a note!! 

After living in Berlin for the past few years I've grown so lonely because I haven't been able to make any "real" connections like my friends back home. I do prefer a certain sense of humor though that the Germs happen to lack so perhaps thats.... (trailing off) ... I have high hopes for Barcelona!


----------



## Joanne22 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry to be clear I mean where they "are" as in *live* not hang out..


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

In my experience living here, there is not one particular area for "expats". It's really the personality of the neighborhoods that's important. More nightlife and crowds, Gotico, the Born, and Gracia, or quieter, upscale Sarria/Sant Gervasi. And so it goes.... I think if you want to meet other expats, you'll find plenty of organizations, meetups, etc that have activities of all kinds. Personally I love the diversity, and the amazing energy of Barcleona.
Have fun exploring....


----------



## Joanne22 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes, yes... you're right. It was a dream where we moved into a very family-centric hood and our neighbors were funny, friendly people...hoping to make real 

Are there neighborhoods that are known for a close-knit-family atmosphere? Or another dream? 
We've traveled around a few times, but only in the city centre..


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, it's not that clear cut. If you want to find that close-knit family atmosphere, you'll have to look outside the city, the suburbs of Barcelona. There are certainly plenty of families and kids here, but they are spread all over the city. You might be surprised at being able to create what you want within the city, but just have to take your time and feel it out.


----------

